# My little bunny



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

That's what I call her. I think I might need a few bats to keep the boys away when she gets older!!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful............


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks txpalerider!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

A *BIG* bat! I love the added touch of the floral headwear as well. She's a real cutie.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> Thanks txpalerider!!!


Your Welcome SeaHunt. If you find a good deal on those bats, let me know. I'm afraid I'm gonna need a few myself.


----------



## hunting dog (Aug 11, 2004)

Bats he!!. Better get you guns loaded. Great pic. You guys got some cuties there.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Steve, I don't know about a bat, but you really ought to think about carving a BIG whuppin' stick. Me thinkx you're gonna need one to run them boys off! 

Just remember what the ol' man said..."If you pull up in front of the house and honk, you'd better be driving a UPS truck!" LOL

Mike


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Those are some great pictures! Very nice photography work, and your subject is just adorable.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

hunting dog said:


> Bats he!!. Better get you guns loaded. Great pic. You guys got some cuties there.


Yup, I found a 20 gauge double barrell Ithaca sawed off to 18 inches worked great. I swear all I ever did was clean it while answering the door ... :rotfl:

I remember tellling one kid not to come back till he changed the oil in his hair. My daugher never did figure out why she never saw him again. 

Great pics ... enjoy them while they're young ...


----------

